# Sig and Avatar Restrictions



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, I will express my feelings regarding the Newbie Restrictions on this forum. Now I am new here and I don't want to start crapping on things but these newbie restrictions, in my opinion, suck  

I respect the Admin's configuration of these boards but when I join a forum (and as a PC gamer I have joined many) I like to establish my identity with my sig and avatar from the get go. But because of the Newbie restrictions here, I am forced to created threads and reply to posts, that I normally wouldn't do, in order to get my post count up. I really don't see the point of such restriction which just contributes to frivolous and superfluous content of a message board. 

Chalk up another post - only 26 more to go...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The point of such restrictions is to prevent the average passer-by from using up my web space storing an avatar or image, especially if they're not going to stick around. I used to allow these things, but noticed that there were a ridiculous amount of avatars stored vs. users who actually used the forum.

As for the sig restriction, it's to prevent people who have no intention of actually participating in discussions from turning all of their posts into spam for their website.

Plus, it gives users something to work towards. I'm sorry you don't like it, but it's the way it's going to be. If you didn't plan on posting, why join a forum? 30 posts isn't much to ask.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Be patient SpookyDude. Just sit back and post. From the pictures you've displayed and all the talent we have here, it would be great to bounce ideas and info off each other.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> The point of such restrictions is to prevent the average passer-by from using up my web space storing an avatar or image, especially if they're not going to stick around. I used to allow these things, but noticed that there were a ridiculous amount of avatars stored vs. users who actually used the forum.


It's all about maintainance and it's going to happen anyway...



> As for the sig restriction, it's to prevent people who have no intention of actually participating in discussions from turning all of their posts into spam for their website.


So 30 posts later it is ok to do this?



> Plus, it gives users something to work towards..


Maybe if I was 15 this "carrot on the end of the stick" would excite me :googly:



> I'm sorry you don't like it, but it's the way it's going to be. If you didn't plan on posting, why join a forum? 30 posts isn't much to ask.


Like I said, I respect your decision to configure your board as you see fit but this is only the second board out of dozens I have joined over the years to have such restrictions...


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Be patient SpookyDude. Just sit back and post. From the pictures you've displayed and all the talent we have here, it would be great to bounce ideas and info off each other.


I know bro  just padding my Post Count with my posts and replies - and I do so respectfully


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey and.... dems da rules... please post and let us pick your brain. Im with Da Weiner and feel you have much to offer... whats the big deal?


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> Hey and.... dems da rules... please post and let us pick your brain. Im with Da Weiner and feel you have much to offer... whats the big deal?


LOL - just expressing my opinion and having just turned 50 I feel I have earned the right to be a cantankerous old fart - hehehehe

(...am I close to 30 posts yet?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well SpookyDude, almost 30, and this forum is worth while


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Spooky Dude, you are almost there...lol the games boards are great to pad the count too.


----------

